# Furs at Gaming Cons



## kryptik (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking to go to a gaming con in September this year. I haven't done anything to do with any cons before. As a general rule, is it OK to wear ears and a tail to a non-furry con? Cosplay is a big part of this con (GenCon Australia if you must know), but I'm not sure if fur counts.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 14, 2009)

Unless they have some kind of requirement (must wear costumes), it's as okay to wear ears/tails at a con as it is in the street.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 14, 2009)

It's okay to wear whatever you want anywhere,
so long as it doesn't violate the law, and you have thick enough skin to handle any and all criticism that may come with it.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 14, 2009)

*Eviil laugh* Awesome! Thanks for telling me


----------



## Vintage (Aug 14, 2009)

you can go to PAX

you will not be disappointed, trust me.

i'm disappointed that i am apparently illiterate, though.  i just plug PAX whenever the subject comes up.  i'm like a zombie.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol, I'm in Australia... and I've heard PAX is great. Some day...


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

If its okay to wear in public (as in legal terms) then sure you can wear it to a gaming con. 

Im the dude that wore a fursuit head at a gaming part, trust me, DO NOT DO THIS. You cant even see who your killing, or even if your even shooting at anyone.

Only Gaming Con i been to is Nvision 2008, From Nvidia.
no nvision 09, nvidia economic problems. D:


----------



## Radruler (Aug 23, 2009)

Furries at gaming cons are actually not uncommon, so ears/tail etc might get you flamed but it might start a conversation or two as well.  As far as technicality, it's completely fine.  I was just talking to a Spy over at blizzcon yesterday, he was pretty cool about it 

Also, nVision was awesome last year, sucks that they didn't have one this year =(.  Was hoping for another record attempt, that was so fun!
/thread derail


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 23, 2009)

I see almost no reason to do so. I sure wouldn't do it at PAX, even though furries do attend it. Why do you have to announce your interest in a fetish subculture at a con that has almost nothing to do with it?


----------

